
Getting real with immersive sword fights - rbanffy
https://www.bath.ac.uk/announcements/getting-real-with-immersive-sword-fights/
======
ivankolev
Someone give this link to Neal Stephenson pronto :) I've vaguely remember him
trying to kick start a sword game several years ago.

